# Have we had a film thread?



## Heather (Jun 20, 2011)

I would think we would have by now?!? I don't feel like looking tho...

Saw Super 8 today. It was good, but I didn't think as good as some people said. I did like the typical JJ Abrams stuff though. Laughed a lot about the Locke Cafe in the last scene. I am a big fan of Lost. I also heard a neat interview on Fresh Air this last week with Abrams where he talked about receiving a tongue from the Excorcist in the mail when he was a kid. Nice. 

Now I'm watching the Director's cut of Avatar. Interesting scene with my favorite Seuss book, The Lorax, in it. Nice foreshadowing. Too bad it was cut. 

This is not my usual day off behavior, woke up with debilitating back pain (not anything new, just worse today than usual). Don't want you all thinking I'm lazy.  swear I am going to make muffins though. Too many zukes!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 20, 2011)

I saw a couple recently that I'd recommend: Winter's Bone and The Pursuit of Happyness. See the second one and you'll find out why the last word is misspelled. Both are great, but also exhausting emotionally.


----------



## Hera (Jun 20, 2011)

Here's an exhausting movie for you ====Seven Pounds. My kids are going to kill me if I bring home anymore tearjerkers. Oh, and Black Swan is the weirdest I've seen in a long while. It was like something that was so morbid you can't tear your eyes away.


----------



## Shiva (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't want to cry when I watch a movie, I want to be inspired, I crave for hope (you sure need it to flower some paphs). The Last Mimzy is a little gem of a film based on a 1940s sci-fi classic short story wich had a much darker ending. The film version is an environmental message in a bottle sent back in time. Oh! And there is one tear in the movie that changes everything.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 20, 2011)

I rarely go to the movies, but I've gone twice in the last 2 weeks. First I saw Midnight in Paris...Woody Allen's best film in years. I love Woody Allen...even his lesser movies, but this one really was as good as the reviews said. Just very enjoyable. Owen Wilson actually came off like Jimmy Stewart in a peculiar way. The other movie was Cave of Forgotten Dreams...my first 3D movie. I love Werner Herzog, and this film was excellent, even if I briefly dozed. While I don't think I'll ever be a fan of 3d, it did allow you to perceive the textures of the rocks and paintings...its about Chauvet cave, earliest known paleolithic paintings in Europe.


----------



## Sirius (Jun 20, 2011)

I just got Quigley Down Under on Blu-ray. I am going to watch it now, and I expect the picture will be incredible!


----------



## mormodes (Jun 20, 2011)

Y'All will kill me but best movie ever was 'Predator'. OK second was 'Unforgiven'. Ok, Ok I give! UNCLE! 3rd was any and all of the Jason Bournes.... What you disagree? ha! OK OK Best movie ever was 'Godfather' and any one who says 'Citizen Kane' is a film school weenie.


----------



## Sirius (Jun 20, 2011)

mormodes said:


> Y'All will kill me but best movie ever was 'Predator'. OK second was 'Unforgiven'. Ok, Ok I give! UNCLE! 3rd was any and all of the Jason Bournes.... What you disagree? ha! OK OK Best movie ever was 'Godfather' and any one who says 'Citizen Kane' is a film school weenie.



I was with you until you said Bourne. Good, yes. Entertaining, hell yes. Top three, are you crazy?

By the way, I bet the remainder of your top ten would include Aliens, Tombstone, Goodfellas and Taken. If not, it should.


----------



## Sirius (Jun 20, 2011)

Any fans of Korean cinema here? Mother, Man from Nowhere, Vengeance Trilogy etc.???


----------



## Heather (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh, well if we are talking best ever, Leon, the Professional is one of my favorites. I've taken lately to calling myself Heather, the Cleaner, That is due to my husband's culinary rampages through the kitchen lately. Gnocchi should be bought, not made!

Good to hear something nice about Midnight in Paris. I'm a Woody Allen fan as well and it bothers me people have forgotten about the films he has made. Purple Rose of Cairo and Love and Death (the latter is just silly but I don't care!) are some of my favorites. I can totally see the James Cagney in Owen Wilson, weird...

And speaking of weird, I liked Black Swan, but I didn't think it was that strange, having had a sister super in to ballet growing up. Pretty normal for dancers, unfortunately.


----------



## Candace (Jun 21, 2011)

Shiva, if you've not seen "For Once in My Life" a documentary about the Goodwill Industries Band, you should see it. I think you'd like it. http://www.goodwillsouthflorida.org/TheSpiritofGoodwillBand


----------



## Shiva (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks Candace! I'll make sure to watch it next time it comes to PBS.


----------



## nikv (Jun 21, 2011)

One of my all-time favorites is still _The Shawshank Redemption_. I love Tim Robbins and Morgan Freeman. It's just a really, really good movie. And I was surprised the first time I saw it watching the final credits that it is based on a Stephen King novella.


----------



## Jim Toomey (Jun 21, 2011)

Check out:
The Gods Must Be Crazy, one of my all time favorites!
Bladerunner - although a totally different genre!


----------



## Ernie (Jun 21, 2011)

Gosh, I worked as a manager in a movie theater outside DC in my Grad days. Watched a LOT of movies and got paid for it. My wife and I just love going to movies, but we rarely see anything other than G and PGs now with our 4 yo. Kids' movies are actually pretty good these days. But I like movies that are enjoyable and allow me to just escape for a couple hours. The genre and actors don't really matter. A braindead comedy can be a great thing. Smart thrillers too. Sci-Fi rocks. Shoot, as long as it's a well-told story with good pacing, I'm game. Gotta love quality big screen special effects though.


----------



## Shiva (Jun 21, 2011)

The opening scene of Star Wars in 1977. I had dreamed of such scenes reading sci-fi stories. Now it was on a giant movie screen and I was awed. This is a moment of pure enjoyment etched in my brain. And the rest of the film was just as good.


----------



## Clark (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm onboard with Michel.
At 12 or 13, Star Wars was just unflippin' believable. So the bar was set extremely high for any movie after.
Favorite was Hans Solo. But Yoda owns the best quote.
Gonna watch it this weekend, thanks for planting the seed.


----------



## mormodes (Jun 21, 2011)

Clark said:


> Yoda owns the best quote.



"Don't try. Do."


----------



## Clark (Jun 21, 2011)

I still use that phrase on my wife. Very effective.


----------



## Ernie (Jun 21, 2011)

Clark said:


> I'm onboard with Michel.
> At 12 or 13, Star Wars was just unflippin' believable. So the bar was set extremely high for any movie after.
> Favorite was Hans Solo. But Yoda owns the best quote.
> Gonna watch it this weekend, thanks for planting the seed.



Funny. When our 4 y.o. butchers a sentence we sometimes say "spit it out Yoda" or "Who are you now? Yoda?". Is that mean?


----------



## Sirius (Jun 21, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Funny. When our 4 y.o. butchers a sentence we sometimes say "spit it out Yoda" or "Who are you now? Yoda?". Is that mean?



Yes. But nobody said mean can't also be funny. 

And I believe the quote was "Do, or do not. There is no try."


----------



## Clark (Jun 21, 2011)

I'll check that line on the weekend.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 21, 2011)

I believe John is right. This site was mentioned in the movie quotes thread, and you can find tons of stuff there! http://www.imdb.com/


----------



## Heather (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah, the Yoda quote was a big one when I was doing Body for 
Life with the dieters. Same with "fail to plan, plan to fail".


----------



## koshki (Jun 22, 2011)

My favorites list is too long to mention, but I will recommend one I just watched on HBO recently: _Inception._

I will admit that I was engrossed but lost the first time I watched it. So I watched it for a second time the next day (yay, DVRs!), and had to backtrack several times to make sure I understood what was going on. BUT, it is such a truly original idea that despite being confused the first time through, I kept thinking about it all the next day, and was anxious to see it again, just so I could really GET what was going on. On second viewing, it was even more interesting than the first time!

Oh, and John is definitely right about the Yoda quote...I tell that to my kids all the time!


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 23, 2011)

Yay Inception!  One of the most interesting movies I have watched lately... Everyone must watch 'Little Shop of Horrors'.. Highly entertaining..


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2011)

OK, I tried to ignore this thread, but a few of my favorites are...
Terminator 2! - "Get Out!"
Once upon a time in China.
The outlaw Josey Wales. "Now he spits!"
Little Big Man.
The Matrix. "the Blue pill or the Red pill.."
Lock, stock, and two smoking barrels. 
Diva
Brother from another planet. "watch me make all the white people disappear!"...


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 25, 2011)

Heather said:


> This is not my usual day off behavior, woke up with debilitating back pain (not anything new, just worse today than usual). Don't want you all thinking I'm lazy.  swear I am going to make muffins though. Too many zukes!



hey, if you look on the favorite recipes thread, you will find two recipes for zucchini bread; one is pineapple and the other chocolate. both are excellent and I have people asking for more all the time. also a co-worker gave me a recipe for zucchini puff, which he says is easy to make. great for using up the mounds of zucchini. another way to get rid of that z faster when making bread or muffins is to grate it, freeze it and then when you want to use it, thaw it out and drain all the liquid. pack it into the measuring cup and you can use up a lot, and the bread is lighter and has more fiber/z in it


I can't think of a favorite movie, though I watched a bunch of eastwood and wayne movies as a kid (plus lots of sci-fi).

Maybe we should have a 'worst movies' thread? I vote for 'hisssssssss', some stupid movie, maybe made for tv back in the 70's (I think) about a dummy who has tons of snakes and makes a 'serum' that turns a person into a snake-man and I think he takes it and attacks people. also maybe an ancient movie called 'ants' from back before they had color.... though actually now that I think about it, there was a time after a party long, long ago in a place far, far away when we were all hung over and the only movie on cable was 'convoy'... it was horrible, it actually made us all ill trying to watch it


----------



## NYEric (Jun 25, 2011)

"Ants" or "Them"?


----------



## Shiva (Jun 25, 2011)

Forbidden Planet. One of the best Sci-Fi of this era. They had a kind of device that looked just like the transporter in Star Trek years later. I remember actor Leslie Nielsen was captain of the ship.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 25, 2011)

NYEric said:


> "Ants" or "Them"?



sounds about right... was black and white, the ants moved at hyper-speed, and at the end there was this huge queen towering over the city, and I think they nuked it to kill it or something like that


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 25, 2011)

I love Forbidden Planet!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 27, 2011)

Not, "Them". I believe they kililed the giant Queen ant in her underground nest.  love the oldies!


----------



## Marco (Jul 4, 2011)

Saw Yojimbo not to long ago. It's a black and white japanese movie from 1961. It was used as a basis for "Clint Eastwoods Fistful of Dollars" (which i never saw). I'm not a big black and white movie fan but this movie was actually pretty good.


----------



## Shiva (Jul 4, 2011)

Same with Eastwood. I must have seen that one fifty times and never get tired of it. And it's in colour. And who can forget the musical score in Sergio Leone's movies.


----------



## Marco (Jul 22, 2011)

Just saw "The man from nowhere" good movie. Darker version of Taken and taken to the next level.

http://www.mannowhere.com/


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 22, 2011)

Just saw "Beginners" with Ewan Macgregor and Christopher Plummer. Would have been a really good movie if somebody had seriously edited it some more. Some movies simply should not be more than 90 minutes long. Christopher Plummer was worth the whole movie, though!


----------



## Clark (Jul 23, 2011)

For comedy(maybe I need to view more), Caddyshack.
Many laughs to quote.


----------



## nikv (Jul 26, 2011)

bump


----------

